# St Jerome's Creek Inlet, the sure place - Nov 6, 2010.



## ComeOnFish (Apr 8, 2009)

I changed the fishing location due to the small craft warning. Instead of heading for CBBT for Tautog, I went to St. Jerome's Creek Inlet (mid-Chesapeake Bay). The wind was much weaker than the forecast. 

I jigged for an hour in the creek and the inlet during the incoming tide without a bite. 
I decided to fish the bay side of inlet. The sweet spot was a small area in the middle of the inlet and the red roof house, in 6-9' of water. I chose 5” BA with fat tail instead of one with rat tail. I wanted cover more water by drifting fast by wind or slow-trolling (1.5mph). I twitched rods constantly while moving. I thought I had a very good chance to catch a good sized fish. But I caught ten 16-19” striper.

I recorded details on my video fishing log: 
http://www.youtube.com/profile?user=comeonfish01#p/u/0/js7hVhpTZq4

Thanks,
Joe


----------



## fi5033 (Oct 21, 2009)

Good report. I am thinking of going there this Friday.


----------



## ComeOnFish (Apr 8, 2009)

fi5033,

just in case.
The creek becomes pitch black dark after sunset. No kidding. Leave the inlet by 4:30 PM for the launch site. It is very difficult to come back at night.

joe


----------



## mmanolis2001 (Sep 11, 2009)

^^

This is the truth. I found out the hard way the first trip i took there. It is very dark in that creek at night and buzzes is tucked way back in a cove. 

Great report. Thanks for sharing


----------



## fi5033 (Oct 21, 2009)

Thanks for the tip. I am heading that way as of right now.


----------



## ComeOnFish (Apr 8, 2009)

fi503,
I found that there are many kayaker in Reston, Centerville, Fairfax (Wash DC area) willing to drive far (2-3 hours) to fish. I live in Chantilly. I am going to post on Thursday where i am going to fish in Dec - March. I can fish on Saturday only. I will fish Lake Anna (cold or warm (LM) sides) and Norfolk area in winter. Let me know if you are new to these places and winter kayak-fishing. We may go together.

joe


----------



## fi5033 (Oct 21, 2009)

I managed to pull 3 striper 14~19'' and happy about the result. All caught by trolling the creek side of inlet. Jigged for three hours around the inlet area but nothing. Soaked bunker from the grandmart for an hour and nothing. 
Last 30 mins trolling was successful. 

Joe, I like the idea about going places together. Let us know your schedule and let's work it out.


----------



## kinggargantuan (Sep 3, 2006)

ComeOnFish said:


> fi503,
> I found that there are many kayaker in Reston, Centerville, Fairfax (Wash DC area) willing to drive far (2-3 hours) to fish. I live in Chantilly. I am going to post on Thursday where i am going to fish in Dec - March. I can fish on Saturday only. I will fish Lake Anna (cold or warm (LM) sides) and Norfolk area in winter. Let me know if you are new to these places and winter kayak-fishing. We may go together.
> 
> joe


great video! i havent fished lake anna in forever but my dad still lives pretty close to there, about 20 minutes south, right off 64. i wouldnt mind heading up there (from virginia beach) with my canoe and catching some fish with him, maybe meet up on a saturday and learn from you. 

or in norfolk/VB when you're in town.


----------



## ComeOnFish (Apr 8, 2009)

kinggargantuan said:


> great video! i havent fished lake anna in forever but my dad still lives pretty close to there, about 20 minutes south, right off 64. i wouldnt mind heading up there (from virginia beach) with my canoe and catching some fish with him, maybe meet up on a saturday and learn from you.
> 
> or in norfolk/VB when you're in town.


FIrst of all I am not an efficient angler. I try hard. I will hit Lake Anna in Jan-Feb if I don't go to Norfolk (Hot Ditch). I usually fish for striper in the cold side. But I have access to the warm side (private) through my friend's house. The warm side in winter is very safe and fish-able when it is very cold as long as the line on the spool does not get iced up. I have not caught keeper striper in the warm side but There are plenty of LM, crappie and white perch. 

I will let you know when I am ready.

joe


----------



## ComeOnFish (Apr 8, 2009)

fi5033 said:


> I managed to pull 3 striper 14~19'' and happy about the result. All caught by trolling the creek side of inlet. Jigged for three hours around the inlet area but nothing. Soaked bunker from the grandmart for an hour and nothing.
> Last 30 mins trolling was successful.
> 
> Joe, I like the idea about going places together. Let us know your schedule and let's work it out.


How did the other anglers do? Being able to change the strategy is the key in the area. I move around often with my serch bait to locate the fish. What were you troling with? 

We will get together in winter.

joe


----------



## fi5033 (Oct 21, 2009)

All fish caught on jighead/worm bait. There were about six boats on the water but didn't see them pull out any fish. Talked to few of folks there saying its was pretty slow day. However action was getting hot by the time I was leaving around 4:45


----------

